# The Sigelei 150W Pre-Order R1450 Round 3 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (3/3/15)

Hey guys

This will be our third pre-order on these popular box mods. Sorry for the late post but was just informed by a customer that I had not placed the pre-order on the forum. Thought I did. Sorry about that but anyway here goes ....

Each unit comes packaged with a free black Sigelei silicone skin to protect your box from scratches etc.

Pre-Order closes tom at 9:00pm.

Price is R1450 excluding courier.

Colours available: Black / Silver

You can order here:
*http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/pre-order-sigelei-150w
*
Thanks to everyone that has already placed their order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (3/3/15)

I shouldhave been a doctor so I'd have some patience. Spent the same amount on the 100w plus just a week ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Matt (3/3/15)

Done 
Is it the 12th already?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (3/3/15)

Great mod at great price, got mine on last preorder and was and still is my goto device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (8/3/15)

did i miss the pre-order @Sir Vape


----------



## BigGuy (8/3/15)

@Mario Yes you did but dont fear as we have also got extras coming so watch the forum and we will announce when we have got more in stock. Should be here mid week if all goes well.


----------

